# Engine cutting out problem



## DavidHK (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a 2003 XTRail SVE that keeps cutting out shortly after starting from cold. It starts when cold OK but then after 3-5 minutes just after the temperature guage shows normal temperature, it cuts out when you take your foot of the throttle. OK from then on once engine is really warm.
Any ideas? Dealer could not find anything wrong, he cleaned throttle butterfly & housing but it still happened to him. 

Regards

David


----------

